# splits, do I feed the original hive also?



## Jerry T Indiana (Apr 7, 2014)

I am going to do splits today for the first time ever. I have 4 hives busting at the seams and they were checked by a local beek who said I would have no problem splitting each hive twice.
My question is, do I feed the original hive also or just the splits? I plan on leaving the queen in the original hive and letting the others' make a queens. . 


Thanks Jerry


----------



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

Feeding won't hurt, but if you are leaving the queen in the original location and have a flow, it should be unnecessary. The current batch of foragers will keep the hive supplied.


----------



## crocodilu911 (Apr 17, 2015)

i would feed them because it helps a lot, gives something to do at night. and if your flow is not strong outside, it will keep them from visiting the new formed splits without queen, since they are the most vulnerable to robbers.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

If I have a good flow on and if my splits are well stocked, I just split. Once nectar starts to flow, I'm fairly reluctant to feed unless I have an issue with stores.


----------



## Jerry T Indiana (Apr 7, 2014)

Ok sounds like Chevy ford lol lol


----------

